# Don't be afraid of the big black man



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

This buck is a carrier for piebald, he has a white tail tip and a white dot at the belly and will be my new stud buck for breeding broken merle. He was not bred to be a good black, he was bred to be a big black piebald (carrier) for improving the type of broken merle. He is black, but not skinny at all :lol: 

































Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

You don't often see mice that look truely massive. But that is one massive mouse.

The little merle's next to him don't even look like the same species.


----------



## jessierose2006 (Dec 1, 2010)

wow. thats a really big mouse. now would he be disqualified in a show for being to big? or do they not care about that?


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

jessierose2006 said:


> wow. thats a really big mouse. now would he be disqualified in a show for being to big? or do they not care about that?


As a black I guess he would be a loser because of his colour, not because he is big.


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

That's a big lad! He has a very nice little face though,extremely cute


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

jessierose2006 said:


> wow. thats a really big mouse. now would he be disqualified in a show for being to big? or do they not care about that?


The bigger the better for show mice.This mouse is big because he is an outcross.Selecting show quality blacks for intense black colour leads to a loss in size.For showing intensity of colour is more important in blacks than size.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh, he's super-What a handsome boy!!


----------



## thekylie (Mar 6, 2010)

Hahahaha, I love him. He's so macho.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Que mus! Mucho mucho mus! Reminds me of my Monster, who was an extreme black to typical black outcross.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

He is so handsome! I've never seen that big of a mouse!, he fits it though! very cute.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

thekylie said:


> Hahahaha, I love him. He's so macho.


Yes, his name is "Little Bull", and he is from introducing cattle genes into mice eggcells.









His father:









His grandpa:









Regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

PMSL Roland what experiments have you been up to?!


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Dare I say that sounds like a load of bull!! (groan)


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

A good sense of humour Roland!

xx


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

:shock:  If I were one of those poor little does I'd be VERY scared! :lol:


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah Dr Roland Frankenstein I presume. Are you sure that black bucks father wasnt Mike Tyson?.


----------

